# GAH! First solo wedding, kinda nervous!



## Cinka (Jun 20, 2010)

I've shot weddings as an assistant and felt no real pressure to perform. Next week I'm shooting my first solo wedding and I'm a bit nervous! 

Can anyone provide some last minute tips? Important things I shouldn't forget? Things to make the job go smoothly?


----------



## pbelarge (Jun 20, 2010)

I do not know anything about photographing a wedding.

But... I do know how to relieve your building anxiety. Valium!


----------



## j-digg (Jun 20, 2010)

pbelarge said:


> I do not know anything about photographing a wedding.
> 
> But... I do know how to relieve your building anxiety. Valium!


 

Yep, just pop 8 or 9 of those babys and its sure to go swimmingly! Lol, jk... good luck though! Cant wait to see the results.


----------



## Cinka (Jun 20, 2010)

So _that's_ the secret to being a great wedding photographer! Valium! Note taken! LOL.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 20, 2010)

Preparation is the key.  Have you:

1.  Checked all your gear?  Is it clean, batteries all charged, cards all formatted and easy to get at?  Do you have the right lenses on the right bodies?  Are your flashes configured correctly?  WB, ISO, Qual, all set where they should be?

2.  Scouted the venue(s)?  Do you know where you'll park, how long it will take to get there, what the lighting is likely to be, if you're allowed to use flash during the ceremony?  Do you need to 'stake your turf'?

3.  Talked to the couple?  Have you prepared a list of 'must have' scenes and people whom they want captured?  Do you know what the sequence of events is going to be?  

Good luck!


----------



## Derrel (Jun 20, 2010)

I have faith in you, Cinka. I think you will do well, based on what I have read from you. My tip would be to do your final preparations and final checks the night BEFORE the day before. Prepping and checking-off the actual night before just adds to the stress level. Being ready a full day or two days ahead is a great stress-reliever. Keep your wits about you, make sure to review the LCD periodically, and make sure if you shift ISO levels, that  you keep track of that and get back to where you truly want to be as soon as practical.


----------



## Cinka (Jun 20, 2010)

tirediron: 
1. Almost. Need to rent a few items, getting those on Friday. 
2. Yes. 
3. Yes. 

Derrel:  Thanks


----------



## reznap (Jun 20, 2010)

Some of the advice I've heard from wedding photogs in other posts:

Bring stuff in case of bad weather, umbrellas, plastic sheets, etc..
Bring stuff in case you eat something and get sick:  immodium, pepto, tums..

Don't take too many tranquilizers though, lol.

Good luck, I hope everything goes smoothly!


----------

